# We Found One!!!!



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We got one, we got one, WE GOT ONE!!!!

Got up very early this morning, dropped one child off with her soccer coach so she could attend her last game and took a 3 1/2 hour road trip to New Hampshire. We met a wonderful older couple, original owners, and put a deposit on a 2003 26rs in impeccable condition.

There are no rips, tears, stains, scratches, dings, delamination, missing caulk, nada, nil, zip, nothing. All appliances are in perfect working condition. The unit has things installed in the medicine cabinet so stuff doesn't fall out, wire pull out baskets in the pantry, shoes racks under one bunk, a spacemaker coffeepot installed, a motorized fan in one vent that circulates air, 2 maxx air covers, a power tongue jack and a by pass installed for easy winterizing. It comes with a prodigy brake controller and, since they are giving up camping after so many years due to a back injury, they are throwing in a ton of stuff they had that they will no longer need. The unit was maintained perfectly and carefully, covered every winter and the cover comes with it as well. It was washed, waxed and caulking inspected at least one every year per the wife and the condition backs up her comments. I was doubtful over the tires, they are original to the unit, but he had them checked last year when the brakes and bearings were done and was told they are fine. I searched carefully, not a single crack. Amazed me since I am on my 3rd set of tires on the pop up we are selling from the same year. It also has a bike rack, but I think it is simply strapped to the bumper which may have been fine for their grand-daughters bike and maybe one other, but wouldn't manage our 3 - 5 bikes. Not sure yet what we will do about bike transportation. All levelling stuff, hoses, etc are coming with it.

Not sure when we will bring it home; hubby is out of the country next weekend so we are trying to get back up sometime this week. I need to check with DMV about how we go about transferring our pop up plates to the new camper so we can bring it home legally; not sure how they do that without a bill of sale or title transfer which we can't get in our hands till we hand over the final payment.

Not sure if it was the excitement or the car ride or the heat or the sour patch he ate, but my little guy barfed about 20 minutes afetr we left their house. Thank goodness for always carrying plastic bags and paper towels (I am a mom of 3!) and thank goodness he didn't let go in the camper or their house! The remaining trip home was uneventful.

So thrilled to finally be an official part of the group - and debt free over it as well! Wahoooooo!!!!

We are OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on our new Outback! I started out with that model.

You guys are going to have so much fun!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I figured you would!

Congrats... Sounds nice!

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I glad you're excited. We moved from a popup (loved it while the kids were growing up) to a 30' 5th wheel. So much easier to pull in and be set up in less than 10 min. instead of the 15-20 min. of crawling around and cranking on the popup. also nice to be able to get into the camper to clean and get it ready for the next trip with out having to pull it out and set it up. Great that you found such a good used unit that such nice people owned.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! Sound like you found an awesome trailer.

Happy Camping

Kelly


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the addition to your family!! Enjoy it... outbacks are the greatest and so are the people that own them!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations. It sounds like you found a real gem.

Have fun,

Doug


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Congrats on the trailer, sound like a nice unit!!! Keep us posted on your progress getting it back here to CT.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome. We recently ended out search after several months of looking, so we can relate to how you are feeling. 
Enjoy your new to you Outback!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

As a new OB owner myself, I can feel your excitement. Congrats!!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

nice to see another owner in CT....congrats and have a great camping season.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's GREAT news!!! Sounds like you found a gem! But then - it IS coming from NH ....

Let us know if you need to park it up here for any length of time. There's plenty of space at Wolfwood ...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations on a good find. Our middle daughter just finished her soccer last weekend as well.

I know you said the tires were checked but I would not trust 8 year old tires regardless of how they look visually. After a couple of tire blowouts I'm a bit paranoid about tires though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Congratulations on a good find. Our middle daughter just finished her soccer last weekend as well.
> 
> I know you said the tires were checked but I would not trust 8 year old tires regardless of how they look visually. After a couple of tire blowouts I'm a bit paranoid about tires though.


X2

If the tires were inspected and look good, use them to get home, but then get a new set. A blowout can really ruin your day. Mine tore up 2 gas lines, the fender and acutally opened up the kitchen cabinets to the road. None of the pots and pans fell through, but we're pretty sure we lost a roll of paper towels and we gained pieces of tire inside the cabinet!









I'm pretty handy, but it still took me 1/2 a day to get us back on the road and it was that quick only because there was a Lowes and a tire shop at the next exit.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I concur w/MJRey: 8 year old tires are suspect. They do wear out (not the tread, the sidewall integrity). Consider what a set of four new ones will cost ($400 - $500?) and compare that to the cost of repairs when a tire blows out at 55 - 60 mph.

And Murphy's Law (Gilligan's Corollary) says you'll be on the Interstate, at night, in the rain and the blowout will be on the road (left) side so the wheel is close to the tractor-trailers going 65 or 70 MPH. And the blowing tire damaged or destroyed the fender skirting, and maybe another tire on the same side went flat when it was suddenly presented with double the load on it...Ugh.









If it were I, I'd get a nice new set of good quality tires. I haven't bought replacements yet, but a lot of folks on the Board use Maxxi's...

Good luck!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I would plan on 5 tires because if they are original they are bias ply and most here say that radials are better. Your spare is probably as old as the rest and would need to be replaced also. ~$600 for Maxxis. Lots of tire advice on this forum. 
By the way, Welcome!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the Outback, enjoy and have fun camping!!


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

MJRey said:


> Congratulations on a good find. Our middle daughter just finished her soccer last weekend as well.
> 
> I know you said the tires were checked but I would not trust 8 year old tires regardless of how they look visually. After a couple of tire blowouts I'm a bit paranoid about tires though.


x2 on the tires. I blew two tires on the same vacation (1 going to the Grand Canyon) the other coming home- I checked the 4yr old tires before leaving on such a long trip and they "looked" just fine. Needless to say after the 2nd blow-out I replaced all the remaining tires.

Anyway moral is don't be penny wise and pound foolish on tires.

Congratulations on your new trailer!


----------

